# Make up something about the poster above you



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Let’s get weird.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MrDavey2Shoes

Prefers slushies made from all beef hotdog water, but will accept swift kicks to the taint by TMNT slipper clad albino NFL linemen as payment.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nivek’s mom still ties his snowboard boots


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

OU812 said:


> Nivek’s mom still ties his snowboard boots


At least there not BOA boots.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Aztrailerhawk doesn't know the difference between there, their, and they're. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

smellysell is a skier.

(Sorry was that too harsh)


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

bazman wears his Ruroc in bed. #true


----------



## SkunkonToast (Dec 19, 2017)

Radial head has appeared 6 times as Jerry of the day this year so far.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

SkunkonToast smells like tea and crumpets..............


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Mojo Maestro got his nickname as frontman of a Norwegian glam metal band.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Crusty is not only his name it also describes his underwear.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Ctoma fancies guys with beards (or was it girls with glasses? )


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

neni said:


> Ctoma fancies guys with beards (or was it girls with glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neni is actually a 16yo Australian boy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dr blast is a space camp counselor


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wrathfuldiety actually prefers pina coladas on the beach with a good book.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

The "Shoes" in MrDavey2Shoes are rainbow Crocs.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

ctoma hates beer and only drinks Malibu mixed with yellow snow


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

bazman has an extensive collection of beanie babies and often spends the evening re-enacting scenes from Selena Gomez movies with them.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Crusty always orders spaghetti with a salad on the side. If the salad comes on top Crusty will send it back.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes lost his left shoe years ago but refuses to change his profile name


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

@bazman is not a man and her name is not Barry.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> @bazman is not a man and her name is not Barry.


Snow Hound is _actually_ a Mexican Hairless!!! ?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Chomps has a tail........and has a hard time finding pants with a tail hole................


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@mojo maestro has a Scottish nemesis with a weight problem.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MrDavey2Shoes is a peg leg pirate...arrrh


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wrath wears payamas made of knitted cat fur


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

neni is an extraterrestrial scout............sent to conquer our planet...............


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

mojo maestro rides a pigeon toed stance


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

OU812 has hooked up.......with David Lee Roth.......on grindr..............


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> OU812 has hooked up.......with David Lee Roth.......on grindr..............


Funny you bring him up, speaking of pant suits and all.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@Crusty shows up to BBQs with BYO special sauce and gets awfully defensive when people ask what’s in it...
Dude seriously wtf is in it?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes naturally faces magnetic north, & knows two facts about ducks, both of which are wrong.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

(Literally lol'ing at my desk right now.







)

Carry on...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Radialheads buttler has a 200 piece royal silver souvenir spoon collection in his pant pockets and polishes them when on the chairlift.

Crusty is invisible from time to time


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @mojo maestro has a Scottish nemesis with a weight problem.


After that "tail" crack? He does _now!! ?_

Neni knows ALL the words to the Sponge Bob Square Pants theme song,... and yet she doesn't own a TV!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

chomps (and his _partner_) won the Michigan All-Male Pairs Figure Skating Title in 1992.

Photographic proof:


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

bazman is a left foot shoe thief.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Snowdaddy can't user forums properly.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowdady is fur real
Watch Squidbillies - "Snow Daddy" on Adult Swim


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Wrathfuldeity is a close friend and confidant to Boris Johnson and is the single biggest reason Brexit hasn't happened yet.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Crusty was buying lipstick dressed as a duck and said "put it on my bill"


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Crusty works on a very long running cartoon show and thinks we won't notice because he changed the first letter of his forum name.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@bazman is actually a Pomeranian who walks backwards everywhere


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

@MrDavey2Shoes has 12 toes!!! ?


-edit-
7 of them on one foot! ?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@MrDavey2Shoes is a three legged pirate and one of his legs is wooden...shiver me timbers!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

@wrathfuldeity has a wall of 3rd legs you can see on his creepy basement vid


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

freshy..........suprisingly...........likes his dairy............past its expiration date..................


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> freshy..........suprisingly...........likes his dairy............past its expiration date..................


Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's. 
Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's. 
Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's. 
Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's. 
Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's. 


(...typed 5 times _fast_.) ?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's.
> Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's.
> Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's.
> Mojo eats hoho's at HoJo's.
> ...


Chomps is named after his fetish

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Smellysell's mother was a hamster.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Crusty's father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Radialhead is only wafer thin.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Snow Hound is actually a fat, grumpy cat who prefers warm weather and sand in his buttcrack.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

ctoma has a Commie flag tacked up on the wall inside of his garage


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Crusty was in the Pussycat Dolls for 2 years but had to leave due to injury


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

bazman's a Jazzman,.. who smells like Jasmine!!

Im a poet,.. and my feet show it!! (_Cuz they're Long fellow!_)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Chomps still has not got past the first goomba on super Mario bros


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@freshy gets around his house by standing on top of the Roomba. He is late everywhere.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

MrDavey2Shoes only has one shoe.

Not because he lost one.

Because he found one.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

vodkaboarder said:


> MrDavey2Shoes only has one shoe.
> 
> Not because he lost one.
> 
> Because he found one.


Vodkaboarder should actually be smirnofficeboarder. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I heard smellysell say..........."There's too much snow!".............


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> I heard smellysell say..........."There's too much snow!".............


That's just uncalled for!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Mojo Maestro rides +24 / +12 on his jib stick


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

bazman first attempted to join the forum with the name "assman" but the mods wouldn't allow it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ctoma is the tenor...........of a snowboarding barbershop quartet......called...."The Blindsiders"..........


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@mojo maestro hates to use ellipsis ?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

MrD...2...S...entire Spotify playlist consists of.........................................Taylor Swift's greatest hits.......


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MM makes smok'n southern roadkill sammies with his special sauce...don't ask, you don't want to know.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Wrathfuldeity could probably kill a man with his bear hands. No, really- he has huge, hairy hands and never trims his fingernails.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Crusty has a keen interest in comparing dog poop and slugs that he finds on the sidewalk.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Wrath rides like a youngster due to his herbal candies


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Neni was the inspiration for the (interminably long) outro to Hey Jude. Paul McCartney wrote it after misreading neni's name in a knitting forum when he was off his head on crack.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Radialhead mounts an iPad on his helmet so he can film himself doing chin slides in slow motion to post on his MySpace page


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@bazman has a moonlight job as:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MrDavey2Shoes is really a disgruntled cat pirate that has a mean left hook...Meow!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> MrDavey2Shoes is really a disgruntled cat pirate that has a mean left hook...Meow!


Too many shoes required!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

MrDavey likes to wrap himself in a Snuggie (the Original Wearable Blanket) while binge watching reruns of The Golden Girls and silently crying as he wishes he had a shot at a menage a cinq with the 4 Golden Girls.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

ctoma has so much dandruff that he can shred powder whenever he likes by shaking his head as he rides


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Bazman was a child prodigy pianist until that unfortunate event at the orthodontist.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

War! The Republic is crumbling
under attacks by the ruthless
Sith Lord, @Crusty .
There are heroes on both sides.
Evil is everywhere.

In a stunning move, the
fiendish droid leader, General
Grievous, has swept into the
Republic capital and kidnapped
Chancellor Palpatine, leader of
the Galactic Senate.

As the Separatist Droid Army
attempts to flee the besieged
capital with their valuable
hostage, two Jedi Knights lead a
desperate mission to rescue the
captive Chancellor....


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes gives hands-free prostate exams.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ctoma's idea of beer is..........Natty Light........


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> ctoma's idea of beer is..........Natty Light........


Mojo rolls blunts with Optimos

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

smellysell is an Amish farrier..........who is headed for eternal damnation.......whilst using his phone.........


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

mojo maestro was actually 3rd chair triangle in his high school marching band


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Flavor_James was one of the founding members of Public Enemy in the 80s but got kicked out of the group because Flavor Flav came along with a better name


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Flavor_James was one of the founding members of Public Enemy in the 80s but got kicked out of the group because Flavor Flav came along with a better name


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Bazman used to live in Zimbabwe...ouch!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Seppuccu's first name is Frank and is an undercover Swedish cop out to clean up police corruption … but he likes to powder his nose.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> … but he likes to powder his nose.


Damn right I do.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

wrathfuldiety was the person banging on the garbage can in the Houston Astros cheating scandal.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ctoma doesn't actually like beer.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Donutz is probably Pat Sajak's biggest fan. He has actually applied to be on Wheel Of Fortune so many times the producers sent him a cease and desist letter.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Donutz uses donut holes in a very inappropriate fashion.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Vodkaboarder lent a girl am umbrella yesterday, which brings the total number of girls he's made wet this year to -1.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

smellysell has a blow-up doll named Eleanor and he likes to dress up her in 1800's British attire.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

ctoma spent lockdown watching 'how to ski' videos on youtube


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Bazman was the first female monoskier to win a mixed ski ballet competition on a dryslope. It was done on a 1986 Burton Cruzer with Koflach boots and bamboo poles. Later that year, she learned that the bindings were supposed to be mounted sideways.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Rip154 once bet his drinking buddies he could fart more than 100 times in an hour and won that bet by a landslide, simultaneously setting the local record at Applebees that still stands today..


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Drblast can only turn heel side and wears a one piece shiny gold suit.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Jkb818 writes reviews for The Good Ride.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> Jkb818 writes reviews for The Good Ride.


🤫 don’t tell @BurtonAvenger


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Manicmouse has been sitting in front of his computer for 7 days non stop, desperately waiting for someone to make up something about him.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Bazman's lucky underpants have Boris Johnson's face printed on them.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@MountainMystic cries on "its a small world" at Disney


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

MrDavey2Shoes wears stolen tap shoes from Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------

